# games running in slow motion



## omgitstam (Sep 3, 2007)

first of all here is my spec

AMD athlon 64 fx-62 dual core
nvidia gf 8800gts 340mb
DFI LANPARTY UT NF590 SLI-M2R/G AM2 
Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 Dual Channel 
bfg power supply 650 watt

my games i run are in slow motion, the graphics are good , i hit 100 fps 
i've tried
BF2
Lost Planet
CS:Source
CS 1.6

all with the same problem

i've tried replacing the ram, replacing the video card.

i reinstalled windows , updated motherboard bios, updated video card driver.

the only game so far that works is World of Warcraft , i get really good fps at max video settings.

additional notes:

helppppppppppppppppppp me!


----------



## Cardboard Box (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello

In answer to your thread, perhaps your games may be running slowly because the virtual memory is set too low. To set your vitual memory higher, go to start- settings- control panel- system-advanced settings- virtual memory. If your problem persists, which it probably will, try waiting for a more advanced replier to answer your question!


----------



## jayfly (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem (only with The Orange Box). World of Warcraft runs perfectly though.

Anyone have any fixes for this?

Intel Core 2 Duo (E6750)
Asus EN8800 GTS 640 GB
ASUS P5K motherboard


----------



## MichaelDee (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the opposite problem, I just reloaded CoD2 and everything runs so fast. I haven't played it in a while but things seem to be in fast forward mode (not quite, but pretty fast).

Have you tried changing any settings like AA, etc.


----------



## in need (Apr 12, 2006)

well first go to

http://srtest.com
choose your game n clik 'can u run it'
it'll inform u of any deficiencies

and about ur dual core.. how many GHz do u have per core..?
this can be an issue with some games

n try increasing ur virtual memory as 'cardboard box' said. might help


----------



## MichaelDee (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you checked different driver versions?


----------



## jayfly (Oct 23, 2007)

I finally found a way to correct the slow motion problem when playing The Orange Box.


Applied this hotfix from Microsoft.
Set the '/usepmtimer' switch in my boot.ini file. Directions can be found here.

I know that World of Warcraft isn't dual-processor aware, so that explains why I never had any problems with that game. The Orange Box is optimized for multiple processors, so I ran into problems. I haven't had any problems since the changes listed above.


----------



## MichaelDee (Oct 15, 2007)

I forgot about that, but "'/usepmtimer" is added to the boot.ini file once you install the AMD Dual-Core Optimizer patch. There are likely many people who are suffering performance problems with certain programs and aren't even aware that there is a simple solution.

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_9706,00.html


----------



## argiris34 (Nov 28, 2007)

hi 
i have more or less the same promblem

first of all my specs

gigabyte nforce 4m/b
amd 4200 x2 939
asus 7950gx2 sli
2gb ram
windows xp sp2
forcware 169.09

out of the blue yesterday my 3d applications and videos started playing at 1/2 or 1/3 of the normal speed the computer havent had a restart and i havent installed anything new 
fraps shows the triple more or less fps on 3d but everything is going really slow and i mean slow as in slow motion not the jiggering stuff that you got when your system is low on resources everything else is working fine i have tried the fixes suggested here but nothing changed 
if anyone can help please do so its driving me nuts not being able to identify the problem

ps i have a second installation of windows and everything is working fine there so its not a bios hardware related promblem


----------

